# GT: Playoffs Round 2- Game 1- Clippers @ Suns 5/8



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
<center>Mon May 8, 2006
7:30 pm 
TV: TNT</center>
<center>




































Sam Cassell  / Cuttino Mobley / Quinton Ross / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Steve Nash / Raja Bell / James Jones / Shawn Marion / Boris Diaw


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

whoooo the long wait is over

its been so long since the last clipper game. this is going to be a fun series to watch especially becuz the clips have such an advantage down low


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

The Suns will collapse into the paint on defense, therefore the Clippers must make them pay by making their outside shots. Offense isn't the key to victory however, defense is. The Suns move the ball exceptionally well and the Clippers must rotate on defense- something the Clippers have trouble with. With their long range shooting ability, Diaw and Marion may force Kaman and Brand outside, freeing up space inside for drives. I'd like to see Livingston on Nash again like last time the Clippers won Vs the Suns. Shaun's quickness, length, and good anticipation should cause trouble for Nash. A combination of Livingston and Ross hounding Nash all game should break up the Suns rhythm.
On a sidenote, regarding Livingston from Espn:


> How many teams can bring a guard off the bench who can create shots for everyone else AND completely change the flow of the game? Forget about what happens in Round 2 -- this is the one guy who could single-handedly alter the Lakers/Clippers big brother/little brother dynamic in Los Angeles.
> 
> And yes, after Games 4 and 5 of the Nuggets series, we need to adjust his ceiling from "Penny Hardaway in the mid-'90s" to "Magic without the charisma".
> 
> Not saying he'll get there ... just saying that's the new ceiling.


Clippers must remain assertive on defense. There cannot be any extended periods of lax defense, the Suns will punish the Clippers in the duration, and a big lead by the Suns could demoralize the Clips- forcing them to take quick shots and letting the Suns play their fast paced game. If that happens the Clippers will lose.
A little concerned about Clippers not having home court advantage. Makes me wonder if the Clippers can match the Suns energy level- which is critical. But the Clippers have shown many times this season they are up to the task. Also, the Suns have just played a 7 games series and may be tired. Clippers should try to steal the first game, because the benefit of the Suns playing a 7 games series is that they have momentum and are playing well. However, the Suns may be not be as mentally prepared to play the Clippers just yet. That should change after the first game.

Also, have the Clippers been sitting too long? Rest is good and all, but slightly concerned about a young team that hasn't been playing.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Diaw and marion are only 6'7 and 6'8, I think we can still keep Kaman in the middle, just send Brand out.

I think Dunleavy might run a zone.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I Cant Wait For This Game!!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think if there is the chance, it wouldn't be bad to have Livingston post up every now and then.. I mean the size advantage over Nash is huge, and nash isn't really a very good defender.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's my prediction.

Suns beat clippers 124 to 82.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think if there is the chance, it wouldn't be bad to have Livingston post up every now and then.. I mean the size advantage over Nash is huge, and nash isn't really a very good defender.


Yes..Also, Livvy played great D on Nash last time they played in PHX when the CLips blew them out. Im lovin the matchup especially the way Livvy has been playing of late.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im rooting for you fellas, Give em hell!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Can't wait this series to start, I wan LAC to win, and go to the Western Final, because they've never been there. Go Clippers, Go Clippers, Go.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I wonder what local station is going to pick up the game. So far nothing is mentioned, I need my Lawler and Smith fix.

Kaman and Brand are the keys. If they get doubled it is deep ball time. The Clippers have had the rest and should be ready for this one.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

So are you guys lakers fans or distincly clipper fans.. if the lakers had matched up who would yall have gone for?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> So are you guys lakers fans or distincly clipper fans.. if the lakers had matched up who would yall have gone for?



Umm.. We are all die hard CLIPPER Fans here. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Diaw and marion are only 6'7 and 6'8, I think we can still keep Kaman in the middle, just send Brand out.
> 
> I think Dunleavy might run a zone.


Zones are weak against jump shooters........guess who you're playing? Teams very rarely even try a zone against Phoenix because their permieter players will eat it up.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> Zones are weak against jump shooters........guess who you're playing? Teams very rarely even try a zone against Phoenix because their permieter players will eat it up.


You are completely wrong. Phoenix is not a fast-break 3 shooting team like Dallas was with Nash. They are a fast-break penatrate and kick team, and where you can't penetrate, you don't get the wide open looks... Also, their safety valve recently has been Diaw in the high-post, and that won't fly.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> You are completely wrong. Phoenix is not a fast-break 3 shooting team like Dallas was with Nash. They are a fast-break penatrate and kick team, and where you can't penetrate, you don't get the wide open looks... Also, their safety valve recently has been Diaw in the high-post, and that won't fly.


No they drive and kick because teams play almost exclusive man against them. The key to beating zones is moving the ball and shooting the ball. There isn't a better team in basketball at either. Ever wonder why LA NEVER tried a zone, even though they were getting ripped by the screen and roll?

Also Diaw doesn't really act as a safety valve, he either initiates the offense or runs the screen roll with Nash.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> No they drive and kick because teams play almost exclusive man against them. The key to beating zones is moving the ball and shooting the ball. There isn't a better team in basketball at either. Ever wonder why LA NEVER tried a zone, even though they were getting ripped by the screen and roll?
> 
> Also Diaw doesn't really act as a safety valve, he either initiates the offense or runs the screen roll with Nash.


Ugh... Obviously you've never played PG, or run an offense. The way to break a drive and kick game (which is invariably the Suns' offense) is to cut passing lanes and force them to play the elbows... And the Lakers saw the most success when they dropped into a man-zone with Brown and Walton floating.

BTW Diaw is absolutely the safety valve... He's the only guy they look to to create in a half-court set.

The Suns are simply not spot-shooters... Team's like Seattle are... And spot-shooters break zones.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> Ugh... Obviously you've never played PG, or run an offense. The way to break a drive and kick game (which is invariably the Suns' offense) is to cut passing lanes and force them to play the elbows... And the Lakers saw the most success when they dropped into a man-zone with Brown and Walton floating.
> 
> BTW Diaw is absolutely the safety valve... He's the only guy they look to to create in a half-court set.
> 
> The Suns are simply not spot-shooters... Team's like Seattle are... And spot-shooters break zones.


What are you talking about?? Ths Suns aren't spot shooters? Barbosa, Bell and Jones are all SPOT SHOOTERS. And if you seriously think Diaw is the only guy that initiates the offense then you havn't watched a Phoenix game all year. 

And I have played point guard, the way to break a zone is to move the ball and make jumpers. No team is better than Phoenix at this. If the Clippers try it, and luckily for Clipper's fans everywhere Dunleavy doesn't think like you, they will get scorched.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> What are you talking about?? Ths Suns aren't spot shooters? Barbosa, Bell and Jones are all SPOT SHOOTERS. And if you seriously think Diaw is the only guy that initiates the offense then you havn't watched a Phoenix game all year.
> 
> And I have played point guard, the way to break a zone is to move the ball and make jumpers. No team is better than Phoenix at this. If the Clippers try it, and luckily for Clipper's fans everywhere Dunleavy doesn't think like you, they will get scorched.


You're getting awfully troll-like now... The Suns aren't spot shooters at all. When was the last time you saw the Suns consistently take iso-3s... They make most of their 3s wide open in their offense... And Diaw is the only initiator in the half-court set... Perhaps *you* should watch some tape... Nash certainly runs the full-court set, but in the half-court they go to Diaw. And the way to break a zone is precisely to swing-pass. The SUNS DO NOT SWING, THEY DRIVE AND KICK. I don't know if I can be clearer, but you certainly don't seem to be attune to the Suns' M.O.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> You're getting awfully troll-like now... The Suns aren't spot shooters at all. When was the last time you saw the Suns consistently take iso-3s... They make most of their 3s wide open in their offense... And Diaw is the only initiator in the half-court set... Perhaps *you* should watch some tape... Nash certainly runs the full-court set, but in the half-court they go to Diaw. And the way to break a zone is precisely to swing-pass. The SUNS DO NOT SWING, THEY DRIVE AND KICK. I don't know if I can be clearer, but you certainly don't seem to be attune to the Suns' M.O.


I can't even talk to you. Nash more often than not initiates in the half-court. Watch the last couple Lakers-Phoenix games. IT'S NASH RUNNING SCREEN-ROLLS and forcing the switch. Diaw is great, but Nash runs the offense. 

AND ONCE AGAIN, I can't keep saying it, but the Suns play drive and kick because they always face man defense.

Throw a zone at them and they'll pick it apart.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> I can't even talk to you. Nash more often than not initiates in the half-court. Watch the last couple Lakers-Phoenix games. IT'S NASH RUNNING SCREEN-ROLLS and forcing the switch. Diaw is great, but Nash runs the offense.
> 
> AND ONCE AGAIN, I can't keep saying it, but the Suns play drive and kick because they always face man defense.
> 
> Throw a zone at them and they'll pick it apart.


Ugh, you've officially surpassed troll status by conceding your stance and then defending your earlier BSing... The Suns don't swing-pass because that isn't the way they run their offense, not for some mystical reason pertaining to the D they face. They kick and drive within their motion offense... You seem to be at odds with reality, so perhaps you should go have a chat with your imaginary friend... This is becoming tiresome... But I guess in your case, stuborn stupidity needs no rest.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> Ugh, you've officially surpassed troll status by conceding your stance and then defending your earlier BSing... The Suns don't swing-pass because that isn't the way they run their offense, not for some mystical reason pertaining to the D they face. They kick and drive within their motion offense... You seem to be at odds with reality, so perhaps you should go have a chat with your imaginary friend... This is becoming tiresome... But I guess in your case, stuborn stupidity needs no rest.


Seriously, people have opinions. Obviously yours is the only correct one.
You think how a team runs it's offense has nothing to do with the defense they face. I'm not even going to comment on the idiocy of that train of thought.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> Seriously, people have opinions. Obviously yours is the only correct one.
> You think how a team runs it's offense has nothing to do with the defense they face. I'm not even going to comment on the idiocy of that train of thought.


Listen looney toon, there is opinion, and there's fact... The Suns' offensive style is not subject to opinion... Case and point crybaby... And no, the Suns rarely deviate from their standard offense because they try to run teams off the court.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> Listen looney toon, there is opinion, and there's fact... The Suns' offensive style is not subject to opinion... Case and point crybaby... And no, the Suns rarely deviate from their standard offense because they try to run teams off the court.


You're right, the Suns offensive style isn't subject to opinion, it's fact. Here's another fact, teams don't play zone against them. I guess the coaches in the league are missing something that you obviously see.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> You're right, the Suns offensive style isn't subject to opinion, it's fact. Here's another fact, teams don't play zone against them. I guess the coaches in the league are missing something that you obviously see.


Would you like a cookie... Your bed at Bedlam is getting a bit cold.
And teams have played man-zone against them before... Pro teams simply don't play full-zones very often.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

i hope we murder the suns, they're talking a lot of **** on the low.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Suns should take this . . . Clippers are most likely rusty


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> So are you guys lakers fans or distincly clipper fans.. if the lakers had matched up who would yall have gone for?


You must be kidding. Are you rooting for the Mavs or the Spurs since you live in HOuston? By the way we would have spanked the Lakers anyways.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Man, I am not seeing or hearing about any local coverage. This sucks, I don't want to hear the stupid TNT comentators. KTLA or FSN better pick up these games or else I might have to complain.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Good luck Clip's...i'll be rooting for you guys to win the series, lets bring back the Championship back to Los Angeles!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Man, I am not seeing or hearing about any local coverage. This sucks, I don't want to hear the stupid TNT comentators. KTLA or FSN better pick up these games or else I might have to complain.


You have to be friggin kidding me? How could KTLA and FSN not pick up these frigging games and if they don't, I guarantee you won't be the only one complaining. It's not the same without hearing Lawler!!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Ralph and mike are going to the radio... espn and TNT have exclusive rights.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Ralph, Mike and Matt will be on kLAC radio for all the games.

I'm putting my elbow and knee pads on cause i'll be trying to swat some shots and flying around the house during the games trying to help the Clips get to the WCF.

Lets go Clippers!!!
and all of the Clipper Nation should be standing at attention and be ready to yell and scream and pump up this team to get as far as they can and will go!

...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> Ralph and mike are going to the radio... espn and TNT have exclusive rights.


So none of the games in these series are going to be on KTLA or FSN?


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

My Lakers choked so I've jumped onto the Clips bandwagon. The Suns are beat up and beatable by a team with decent 'D' and an inside presence. They drive you nuts with excellent 3 point shooting and great passing. They're exceptional floppers. Barbosa is lightning quick to the hole. Clips more competent inside game will help. They can't allow Suns to shred their 'D' and they need to get physical with these sissies right off the bat. Go Clippers!!!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> So none of the games in these series are going to be on KTLA or FSN?


Attention: only TNT has exclusive rights, Games 3 & 6 should be on KTLA/Prime Ticket.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> Attention: only TNT has exclusive rights, Games 3 & 6 should be on KTLA/Prime Ticket.


Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Suns control the tap.

Diaw to Marion ally-oop.

Kaman posts up and scores.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice by Q. Driving and drawing a foul, Clips need to do that. Suns usually run a 7/8 Man Rotation with House and Barbosa off the bench and sometimes Grant. Bring in Pat Burke!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jones hits a long 2.

Ross drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Ross makes 1 out of 2.

Diaw drives and scores.

Nash fouls Cassell, non-shooting.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam drawing a foul, great, continue with this please




24 Second Shot Clock, damnit


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shot clock violation on the Clippers.

Marion misses a runner.

Mobley misses but Brand gets it and misses.

Marion misses an oop.

Cassell misses a quick jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice pick by Ross and drawing another foul . . . . 3rd foul on the Suns and it's only 3 minutes and 9 seconds into the game. Continue drawing fouls!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, Marion should have gotten his second foul, that's a good call though.

Foul on Ross. Q needs to stay out of foul trouble, not only for Nash but Clips need him to contain Barbosa as well.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross steals and gets fouled on the break.

Ross makes both FT's.

Marion bricks a 3.

Kaman throws it away.

Nash draws the non-shooting foul on Ross.

Marion hits a jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers don't have the shooters touch, look damn rusty right now off the shots.

Ross has 5 of the Clips 7 points so far, niiice.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses a 3.

Diaw misses a layup.

Ross hits a jumper!

Marion misses the oop again.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

2 Fouls on James Jones, here comes Barbosa . . . . now this is where Shaun needs to come in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Foul on Jones, non-shooting. His 2nd.

Cassell posts up and misses.

Nash hits a early 3.

Cassell to Brand for the quick score.

Barbosa drives and scores.

Ross throws it away.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Put Shaun in damn, Ross needs to slow down Barbosa . . . 

9-15 . . time out plz. . . . . . 

Never mind, 2nd foul on Marion!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw hits a jumper.

Cassell posts up and draws the shooting foul on Marion.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 6.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I forgot Tim Thomas in an earlier post I made about the Suns bench.

Ross is playing like the best player on the court period for the Clips thus far.

And this is what I meant by the Clips being rusty, can't buy a bucket.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes 1 out of 2.

Bell misses a 3.

Mobley misses but Brand and Ross save it.

Kaman misses a hook shot.

Nash drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell losses.

Ross helps Bell misse.

Brand posts up and gets fouled.

Brand makes both FT's.

Thomas hits a 3. Get Kaman out, please.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Tech on Mobley . . . . I hope this fires a light under everyone's ***, esp. Dunleavy's! Put Maggette in


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell fouls Mobley and no call???!!!

Bell takes the freebee and scores.

Technical on Mobley.

Timeout taken by the Clippers.

Clippers down 11.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Vladi in for Kaman, where the flying fly is Maggette!

Brand draws a foul, great.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cassell draws a foul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2nd chance oppurtinity + Free Throws + Another foul, now the only bad thing is the score :sigh:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot by Diaw.

Brand makes 1 out of 2 but Cassell gets the miss and gets fouled by someone who is their 2nd (announcers suck).

Cassell makes both FT's.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Another foul. :clap:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston in for Ross, Dunleavy's coaching now!

Radman showing his passing skills, I hate idiots who say all he can do is shoot when he's a damn smart player who can pass and block shots like he just packed Thomas . . Brand scores again!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nash to Diaw for the dunk.

Radman to Brand for the jumper.

Radman blocks Thomas' 3.

Brand works hard and scores.

Thomas hits a jumper.

Brand with the sweet jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette's in about time


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think we'll win this game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell gets the foul?

Bell makes both FT's.

Brand to Maggette for the layup.

Traveling on Diaw.

Radman misses a 3 in and out. Brand gets and misses.

House misses a runner.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Vladi shooting 3! Oh Baby! Nice foul Eddie .


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman gets fouled on a 3 by House!

Radman makes 2 out of 3.

Thomas misses a LONG 3.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

25-29 at the end of one.

Keep Kaman out, please. He's completely ineffective and doesn't know how to take advantage of the Suns, sadly. He needs to watch the Kwame Brown game tape.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kaman has ADHD, it's nothing against him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 25
Suns 29

Not a great start by the Clippers as they found themselves down at one point by 11 but they did a great job in the end of the quarter. Clippers need to keep pounding it in as the Suns already have picked up a lot of fouls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman posts up and scores.

Thomas misses a 3 but Diaw gets it back and scores a 3.

Travel on Kaman?

House misses a jumper.

Mobley posts up and misses.

Bell hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman posts up and scores.

Barbosa misses a layup.

Livingston to Maggette who scores and gets fouled!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Please take out Kaman...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Tim Thomas has 3 fouls now.

Maggette makes the FT.

Defensive 3 on the Clippers (a bit forunate as Bell was open on a 3?)

Nash makes the FT.

Diaw misses a jumper.

Maggette for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

A Suns player misses.

Kaman losses the ball.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw drives and scores.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Maggette picks up a foul, non-shooting.

Marion drives and gets fouled by Radman on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marion makes both FT's.

Idiot announcer called the Clippers the Lakers.

Maggette hits a nice jumper.

Jones misses a jumper.

Maggette again!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Marion makes both FT's.
> 
> Idiot announcer called the Clippers the Lakers.
> 
> ...


LMAO the lakers?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Awful call, the foul was before the shot. (control tip blah)

Nash makes the FT.

Brand misses in and out.

Bell misses a jumper.

Maggette gets fouled by Bell, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston hits a LONG 2!

Nash hits a jumper.

Brand drives and scores.

Diaw drives and scores. (always looks like walks)

Livingston mmisses a jumper.

Nash drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston fouls Marion to stop the break.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Idiot announcer called the Clippers the Lakers again.

Thomas hits a jumper.

Brand drives for the nice layup.

Thomas hits a 3.

Brand hits a nice jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marion travels.

Maggette misses a 3 but Brand saves it as it goes out on Nash.

Brand hits again.

Barbosa drives and 'gets' fouled by Cassell.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa makes both FT's.

Cassell with an interesting layup.

Nash drives and misses an easy one.

Livingston to Brand for the score.

Maggette with the steal.

Brand gets fouled by Barbosa, non-shooting.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 3.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Exciting game. Clips look good when they get out and run a bit.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes a SWEET jumper.

Diaw drives and misses.

Cassell misses a pull up.

Bell misses a layup.

Cassell for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think it was a long 2 but oh well.

Maggette gets fouled on the jumper. Marions 3rd.

Technical on Marion.

Mobley makes the FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes 1 out of 2 FT's.

Bell misses a 3.

Livingston hits a nice jumper!

Nash misses from halfcourt.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Livingston has arrived!!!


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Booyakasha... Into halftime with Brand, Livingston and Mags leading the way.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 61
Suns 56

Another great end to a quarter! Brand and Maggette are doing very well. Clippers need to keep up their hustle like them have been in the closing minutes of both quarters.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

It's amazing how Livingston absolutely controls the pace...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston and Maggette really energized this team off the bench. Clips have been great closing out quarters, hope that continues


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross hits the jumper.

Marion drives and misses.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Ross picks up his 3rd on Nash, non-shooting.

Cassell picks up his 1st on Bell, non-shooting.

Bell hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses but Brand is there to score off of the miss.

Jones hits a jumper.

Mobley misses a 3.

Marion drives misses but gets it back and scores.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Nash hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross misses in and out.

Marion dunks it.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 3.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Why haven't they gone to Elton? Time to put in Corky or Livvy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross hits a jumper.

Offensive foul on Diaw.

Cassell posts up Nash and scores.

Nash misses a 3.

Brand hits over Marion!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looked like Mobley got all ball but instead Marion goes to the line. 

Marion makes both FT's.

Cassell hits a long 2.

Marion misses a 3 but it gets to Diaw and he misses.

Cassell drives, scores, and gets fouled!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes the FT.

Brand BLOCKS DIAW!!!!!!!!!!!

CASSELL PULL UP TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!

Timeout by the Suns.

Clippers up 8.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell hits a long 2.

MObley misses a long 2.

Nash drives and gets fouled by Ross his 4th.

Nash makes both FT's.

Thomas fouls Kaman, his 4th.

Kaman makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa scores and gets fouled by Kaman, lucky shot. 

Barbosa makes the FT.

Cassell drives and scores on the jumper.

Marion misses a 3 but it goes to Barbosa who makes a layup.

Bad pass by Cassell.

Marion misses an easy one.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses the jumper.

Nash air balls a jumper.

Livingston drives and scores!!

Kaman with the 'touch' foul on Marion, Clippers already in the penalty.

Marion makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes a real tough jumper.

Thomas gets an easy layup.

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Thomas' 5th foul.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Diaw misses a jumper, monster rebound by Maggette.

Livingston misses a jumper.

Diaw makes a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa fouls Brand, non-shooting.

Brand drives and scores.ffff

Barbosa hits a 3.

Brand with a monster jumper!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman with a nice block.

Maggette travels, boo.

Nash drives and scores.

Bad pass by Livingston.

Bell hits a 3.

Maggette misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 91
Suns 93

Bad finish by the Clippers in the quarter. The Clippers need to step up on defense and defending the 3. They have to keep pounding the ball in. No more turnovers they are costing too much.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

stupid turnover just cost us 5 POINTS :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im really loving how the Clippers are playing D, challenging every shot, putting a hand up every shot, limiting their 3 pt makes somewhat.....not allowing that many layups, making them shoot mid range, THATS SOOO GREAT , im loving that...aside from the bad end to the 3rd im liking this game ...even tho we are down  CMON

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive interference on Marion, no basket.

Mobley hits a tough jumper.

Bell misses a 3 but Jones gets it and scores.

Maggette for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette with the steal.

OH MY: DARRELL IS AT THE GAME "LEts go Clippers Lets Go"

Brand hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blocks!!

Livingston gets on the break for the dunk!

Jones hits a long 2.

Brand travels.

Radman fouls Nash, non-shooting.

Timeout taken.

Tied game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I guess the Clippers are in the penalty.

Nash makes both FT's.

Livingston to Brand for the dunk!

Nash drives and misses.

Maggette travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw drives and scores.

Livingston misses a jumper.

No foul there.

Diaw drives and scores.

Offensive foul on Kaman.

;i;sfdasokds


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Screw this (Insert curse word)


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Corey Maggette just cost us this winnable game with his 2 really really stupid turnovers that the SUns just turned into points, yYOU CANONOT TURN THE BALL OVER AGAINST THIS TEA< srhitgofd;jfdl;kgkbsldfhbd'osfj
LOOK HOW THE MOMENTUM CHANGED SINCE HIS 3pt travel :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: knj :curse: lkj :curse: ;lj :curse: jk :curse: kj :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Game over due to 3's and turnovers.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

what i have said since the beggining of the season, since day ONE, the Clippers inability to shoot 3s will hurt them......1-6 3pt FOR THE CLIPPER

11-26 3pt so far for THE SUNS 

11 3s !!!! !!#q :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

11 !!!!!!!!!! to 1 ONE ONE ONE ONE 3 , THATS THE ONLY REASON WE ARE LOSING THIS GAME, 
33 pts off 3s for the SUns we were so busy stopping their damn layups they just shot 3s damn im really mad , 3s 3s 3s 3s 3s 3s 3s, all my posts i always reinterated 3s , 1 3 for the Clippers?????

either we start stopping their 3s and start making some of our own ...or their is no way we can contend with their annoying 3 pt shooting and 100% free throws???? Cmon now man....this is stupid

Elton Brands game gone to waste.... iguess it doesnt matter if he scores a million points if the suns shoot a million 3s they win that battle..im out ...for a while 
latez


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sad, sad, sad and horrible. The turnovers and chucking, _among_ other things.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Forget the TO's.. The permiter defense was pathetic.  

Its ok, I thought they'd lose game one personally. A little rust, and adjusting to the team they are playing. Bring on game 2.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Q Ross really need to step it up. While shooting almost 60% from the field and putting up 123 points it wasnt hard to see Ross was killing us. No matter how well he defended, that would be negated because the Suns could double team anyone who got near the paint, leaving Ross open for jumpers... Which he missed.

The Suns seemed to go on a run everytime he was in there, because we couldnt match them point for point. 

However, the perimiter defense was horrible all night long. I can assure you game 2 will not see 253 combined points. I expect game 2 to be in the 90's to low 100s. We can get out and run with the Suns, but only with out 2nd unit in. That means Brand and Kaman especially are not effective and we give up any type of tempo control we had.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice to see a playoff game that was awesome, but without all the controversy of the Suns vs the other L.A. team. Brand is a stud, and his year has been on par with Amare's breakout year last year. Good luck in game 2 guys.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Personally, I think we looked pretty good for a team that should have been rusty (better than the Cavs and Heat). After playing a team that put forth NO effort to win, that will take time to adjust to this team; a team that wants to win and does play THEIR game hard. It took us about 5 minutes to shake the rust off, but timing was still off.

Gotta admit --- I was laughing at Kaman and Ross in the first quarter. PHX was moving so fast you could see Kaman turning in circles, not knowing who to guard, where to stand. And Ross got so caught up in the speed of everything that he forgot his speciality --- DEFENSE.

On the other hand Shaun and Corey came in and looked pretty good to me. Collectively, there were too many turnovers and no guarding of the perimeter.

There's NOTHING we can take from Elton's game. The man is a monster; just awesome, and I'm sure Phoenix is worried because there is nothing they can do about Elton and when the others start clicking, it is over.


Not to worry --- Phoenix did what they were suppose to do, AND looked good doing it. We will adjust and be ready to win Game 2 Wednesday.

It was good to see them out there playing again. Our guys look good physically, all rested --- just need to get the timing down --- it will happen.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Sadly a waste of an excellent performance by Brand... I'm somewhat happy though, the game came down to a few key possesions- and that's even with the Clippers lulled into playing at the Suns pace.

Denver seems to be the complete opposite of the Suns, after having the luxury of crowding the paint and ignoring outside shooters, suddenly the Clippers have to deal with players as pretty much all 5 positions that can shoot, drive, and pass. Clippers have had trouble with rotating out all season, guarding the drive and dish and the pick and roll- which sadly are the Suns' strong points.

An interesting stat, the Clippers only got 5 more rebounds than the Suns. Brand and Kaman combined only got one more rebound than Marion.

Nash had an incredibly game... wasn't stopping him an important part of the game plan? Worried about the Clips having to guard so many quick players.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't mind Nash's performance, but Diaw and Bell were the kill factors... I figured Barbosa would get his points (although at some point the refs need to call traveling on him; he constantly triple-steps in the lane), but Bell found himself open too often and the Clipps let Diaw sit in and run the half-court set at the beginning of the game... If not for Diaw, the Clipps could've jumped out ahead before the Suns got going in the full-court... It's too bad... I would like to see better refs though... Brand was ***-hammered on one no call and Diaw and Marion were constantly two-hand shoving him in the post... The refs very well may have been the difference, but Cat needs to get his head in the game and Maggette and Kaman need to play some D.


----------

